# My Homemade Dry Homestead Laundry Soap



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

I have been making my own laundry soap for many years. I much prefer using a dry mix to the typical recipe that you see out there. I also start by using a homemade bar of my own cold process lye soap that is called a Homestead Laundry Bar. 

This is how I do it.


----------



## stocktonhomestead (May 16, 2017)

Love this this thank you for posting! I'd love to see how you make the soap bar.


----------



## Farmfresh (Jan 11, 2009)

The next time I make a batch I will try to film it.


----------

